# Does any one else like Fursuit sex?



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

im just wondering who does?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 6, 2010)

no...BAD FOXBOY, dont unleash the flood gates


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no...BAD FOXBOY, dont unleash the flood gates


 But.. im bored as hell


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> But.. im bored as hell


go to off topic like the rest bored folks do


----------



## Bando (Feb 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no...BAD FOXBOY, dont unleash the flood gates



This. This may result in a huge AWW HELL NAW momont.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> This. This may result in a huge AWW HELL NAW momont.


 XD haha


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 6, 2010)

Does anyone "ELSE"???????

for shame........ :V

I put no....


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Does anyone "ELSE"???????
> 
> for shame........ :V


 lol


----------



## Seas (Feb 6, 2010)

I only saw one complete fursuit so far personally. And it wasn't sexually appealing.
But anyway, no. It would be too uncomfortable anyway.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 6, 2010)

You have no idea what you've just done, have you? Good luck.

Also, on topic, oh hell naw.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm not against, Tho I have never done it my self.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 6, 2010)

fursuits are hand made pieces of art. if you have some costume sex festish go buy a sexy nurse costume and shut up, don't ruin something that not only cost a lot but some one put a lot of hard work into. at the very least have respect for the artists and make your own mascot to murder and not soil what some one else put time and care into making.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 6, 2010)

Fixed expressions and heat stroke aren't part of my idea of a good time.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 6, 2010)

OP needs to do something more productive with himself.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

XD!!! i knew it im not really a big fan of it i just wanted to see how people would react to me saying that i do haha


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Feb 6, 2010)

Ohshit why did you make the poll public |:c


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Ohshit why did you make the poll public |:c


 XD for the very reson that ur ashamed of voting like that XD


----------



## JerJer (Feb 6, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> This. This may result in a huge AWW HELL NAW momont.



AWW HELL NAW


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

JerJer said:


> AWW HELL NAW


 AWW HELL NAW!!!!!!


----------



## JerJer (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> AWW HELL NAW!!!!!!



Baby, I can go all night

AWW HELL NAW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 6, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Ohshit why did you make the poll public |:c



Aww, Don't feel bad, There are worse things out there to like.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

JerJer said:


> Baby, I can go all night
> 
> AWW HELL NAW!!!!!!!!!!!


 XD so can i AWWWWW HELLL NAWW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Aww, Don't feel bad, There are worse things out there to like.


oh hey night. im bored as hell and still cant sleep.. working on day five of not sleeping and day 4 of not eating


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> oh hey night. im bored as hell and still cant sleep.. working on day five of not sleeping and day 4 of not eating



Hey, You really should try sleeping, You won't be getting better unless you try to get some sleep. If you don't sleep soon I fear something bad might happen to you.


----------



## Geek (Feb 6, 2010)

Im open to all kinds of cosplay sex.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 6, 2010)

You couldn't get me to watch the shit let alone try doing it, I hate you OP >:C


----------



## Jesie (Feb 6, 2010)

I always look so forward to coming home and having hard, fluffy sex with my Janks.


_Ahh, the rugburn!_


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 6, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> fursuits are hand made pieces of art. if you have some costume sex festish go buy a sexy nurse costume and shut up, don't ruin something that not only cost a lot but some one put a lot of hard work into. at the very least have respect for the artists and make your own mascot to murder and not soil what some one else put time and care into making.


I'd prefer the nurse costume over a huge sweaty pile of fur. :< But that's just me.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> I'd prefer the nurse costume over a huge sweaty pile of fur. :< But that's just me.


  Personally I prefer just undies, no extra stuff, it just gets in the way.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Personally I prefer just undies, no extra stuff, it just gets in the way.



I prefer nothing at all; clothes and costumes get in the way


----------



## Jesie (Feb 6, 2010)

You have sex with underwear on?

... Sounds counter productive really.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 6, 2010)

Well.....it depends on the situation for me. If I were with a lucky lady I would say take it all off but with a fellow male, I would like the fursuit idea ^^


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well.....it depends on the situation for me. If I were with a lucky lady I would say take it all off but with a fellow male, I would like the fursuit idea ^^



So you can't see that your banging a dude?


----------



## Jesie (Feb 6, 2010)

Well he's in for a rude surprise...


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 6, 2010)

Nude is a given, but for kinks sake. :<


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 6, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> So you can't see that your banging a dude?




Well I would obviously check him out of course! I have standards <_<....not very high but I have em.
And It wouldn't bother me that I'm banging a dude so....


Jesie said:


> Well he's in for a rude surprise...



I don't like surprises, If I were to be with anyone I would "examine" them at least....


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Well he's in for a rude surprise...


I think that's the idea


----------



## Jesie (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't know, being on the other end of the spectrum I don't think I'd still be willing to do a chick just because she was wearing a suit.

I have this this with va-jay-jays flying at me that aint my own, and if my own was I'd be even more freaked out...


----------



## Lasolimu (Feb 6, 2010)

I have never tried it so I can't say if I like it or not, but I can say I am not against the idea, as long as none of the fursuits are mine, the owners don't care, and I am not the one cleaning them afterward.


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

Lasolimu said:


> I have never tried it so I can't say if I like it or not, but I can say I am not against the idea, as long as none of the fursuits are mine, the owners don't care, and I am not the one cleaning them afterward.



Ditto. They can do whatever they want but not in my suits.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm a virgin and a sexophobe.

I classify sex under the same category I classify "dying in an auto wreck".


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm a virgin and a sexophobe.
> 
> I classify sex under the same category I classify "dying in an auto wreck".



Ouch, thats painful.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Hey, You really should try sleeping, You won't be getting better unless you try to get some sleep. If you don't sleep soon I fear something bad might happen to you.



YAY I fell asleep last night... Only for like two hours but it felt GREAT!!! XD and thanx it's nice to know that your worryed about me.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> You couldn't get me to watch the shit let alone try doing it, I hate you OP >:C



U guys are all mean XD I love it it's funny


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 6, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> fursuits are hand made pieces of art. if you have some costume sex festish go buy a sexy nurse costume and shut up, don't ruin something that not only cost a lot but some one put a lot of hard work into. at the very least have respect for the artists and make your own mascot to murder and not soil what some one else put time and care into making.



This is what I've always wondered about. How the hell does someone have fursuit sex without destroying the suit? I mean.. washing machines are not an option, and you probably couldn't pay a dry cleaner for that job. Washing just a hat can ruin it.. but this is a suit that likely cost $100s or $1000s. Not to mention the work and creativity put into it.

I'm not trying to bash anyone.. just doesn't seem too clean or resource friendly. >_>


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 6, 2010)

No. NO NO NO. NOOOO. Sex is already kind of ew. No need to add in vile fur.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> Ouch, thats painful.



hence why I'm currently depressed.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> This is what I've always wondered about. How the hell does someone have fursuit sex without destroying the suit? I mean.. washing machines are not an option, and you probably couldn't pay a dry cleaner for that job. Washing just a hat can ruin it.. but this is a suit that likely cost $100s or $1000s. Not to mention the work and creativity put into it.
> 
> I'm not trying to bash anyone.. just doesn't seem too clean or resource friendly. >_>


Cleaning a fur suits easy. You just have to do it the old fashion way. with soap and water and elbow grease, and then hang it up to dry on a clothes line... except sometime the neighbors ask how that this gets dirty so much and you have to make up a weird story...


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> hence why I'm currently depressed.



Your really a sexophobe? Whats so scary other than Aids which can be prevented if your careful.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> Your really a sexophobe? Whats so scary other than Aids which can be prevented if your careful.


 
fluids are icky.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> Your really a sexophobe? Whats so scary other than Aids which can be prevented if your careful.



lol.

I have no idea. could be that I'm a fucking fag and I'm trying to date the opposite gender right now.

is it even possible to be so in love with someone yet at the same time so absolutely terrified about physical contact?

goddamn, I'm 21. I should have figured this out earlier.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Cleaning a fur suits easy. You just have to do it the old fashion way. with soap and water and elbow grease, and then hang it up to dry on a clothes line... except sometime the neighbors ask how that this gets dirty so much and you have to make up a weird story...



XD or u could tell them to fuck off o.o or say that u had it on when sleeping with there mom o.o XD


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes, I like Fursuit. 
Sex?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> XD or u could tell them to fuck off o.o or say that u had it on when sleeping with there mom o.o XD



or you could get fucking brick walls built instead of chain link fences.


----------



## Geek (Feb 6, 2010)

Guys.. fursuit sex is only cosplay sex... i mean what's wrong with that ?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 6, 2010)

Geek said:


> Guys.. fursuit sex is only cosplay sex... i mean what's wrong with that ?



HURR DURR IM AN ANIMAAAL FUCK ME.


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> HURR DURR IM AN ANIMAAAL FUCK ME.



lol lol HA


----------



## Geek (Feb 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> HURR DURR IM AN ANIMAAAL FUCK ME.



ROAR... you look like this:







I will FUCK YOU.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> HURR DURR IM AN ANIMAAAL FUCK ME.


 ooo... OK!!! jk


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 6, 2010)

Geek said:


> ROAR... you look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



R U CARTOON IN REEL LAIF?!!?111


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> R U CARTOON IN REEL LAIF?!!?111


  Most people wish they were. It'd be so much more fun


----------



## Geek (Feb 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> R U CARTOON IN REEL LAIF?!!?111



If you fursuit look as good as that picture, you can be REEL !


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Most people wish they were. It'd be so much more fun


 oh i wish i was a real furry like dat i wouldnt mind beeing a cartoon that would be AWSOME


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

Geek said:


> ROAR... you look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it. No lie


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> oh i wish i was a real furry like dat i wouldnt mind beeing a cartoon that would be AWSOME


Inorite! Just imagine all the things you could do if you had a tail(with complete control over it) <3


----------



## TDK (Feb 6, 2010)

I think that it would suck... literally. What about the stains? Or worse... the smell!?!


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Inorite! Just imagine all the things you could do if you had a tail(with complete control over it) <3


 I KNOW !! IT WOULD BE AWSOME!! XD u can get a tail IRL but... u wouldnt be able to move it... they havnt fugured out how to do that yet... im actuly reserching it up and im going to find out how... i reallly would love to have a tail IRL


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

TDK said:


> I think that it would suck... literally. What about the stains? Or worse... the smell!?!


 thts why u use a condom or stay inside to cum and... u could wash it...


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> I KNOW !! IT WOULD BE AWSOME!! XD u can get a tail IRL but... u wouldnt be able to move it... they havnt fugured out how to do that yet... im actuly reserching it up and im going to find out how... i reallly would love to have a tail IRL


If you do find out how to get a working tail you have to tell me dude!


----------



## Geek (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Most people wish they were. It'd be so much more fun



It's called Toonophilia

A sexual attraction toward cartoon or anime characters.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> If you do find out how to get a working tail you have to tell me dude!


 yeah sure no problem haha i have stayed up countless nights just seaching the internet for ways to make it work... plus i would need a way to put fur on it... i also want fox ears... that would be soo kool


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Geek said:


> It's called Toonophilia
> 
> A sexual attraction toward cartoon or anime characters.


 yep i do.... and furries XD


----------



## Tycho (Feb 6, 2010)

Goddammit.

Who in their right mind turns a suit that cost likely upward of $750 to make into a fucking cum rag? And enjoy your heat prostration while trying to do the dirty while wrapped in shag carpet.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Geek said:


> It's called Toonophilia
> 
> A sexual attraction toward cartoon or anime characters.


That sounds like something you thought of off the top of your head. also that sounds awesome!


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> That sounds like something you thought of off the top of your head. also that sounds awesome!


 lol no its real..


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

hay I just thought of something... Is wearing a tail and one of thus Fox ear hats considered a fur suit? if so then I change my mind about only wearing undies.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> hay I just thought of something... Is wearing a tail and one of thus Fox ear hats considered a fur suit? if so then I change my mind about only wearing undies.


 in a way it is ^_^ that seems sexy XD


----------



## Geek (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> That sounds like something you thought of off the top of your head. also that sounds awesome!



Wearing a fursuit helps your cartoon fantasy to become real. And that's awesome!


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Geek said:


> Wearing a fursuit helps your cartoon fantasy to become real. And that's awesome!


 yeah it is ^_^


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Geek said:


> Wearing a fursuit helps your cartoon fantasy to become real. And that's awesome!


You know what else helps make it real. Yoga. Srsly! I'm so flexible because of yoga I can clean myself just like a dog can... and I can tie myself in a pretzel!


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> You know what else helps make it real. Yoga. Srsly! I'm so flexible because of yoga I can clean myself just like a dog can... and I can tie myself in a pretzel!


 o.o sexy.. have u tryed cleening ur self like a dog? XD


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> o.o sexy.. have u tryed cleening ur self like a dog? XD



Sounds unhygenic.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> Sounds unhygenic.


 XD yeah but i would love if i could do that... o.o lol


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> o.o sexy.. have u tryed cleening ur self like a dog? XD


I've tried it, it doesn't work, humans don't have the enzymes necessary to pull it off.


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

I wanna vote but which one, I dont have a suit or do it but im also not against it since i dont care what they do.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> I wanna vote but which one, I dont have a suit or do it but im also not against it since i dont care what they do.


 hmm maybe i should have put one in da middle XD


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 6, 2010)

Everytime i log onto this forum I hate humans more and more T_T


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> hmm maybe i should have put one in da middle XD



That would of helped.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Everytime i log onto this forum I hate humans more and more T_T


I can't humans anymore then I already do. Their all so disgusting and pale and intolerant! there like flabby flesh bags of hate.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> That would of helped.


 sorry i made this last night and i havnt slept for 5 days


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I can't humans anymore then I already do. Their all so disgusting and pale and intolerant! there like flabby flesh bags of hate.


 XD hint why i want to be a cartoon o.o XD


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Everytime i log onto this forum I hate humans more and more T_T



If i could give up being human to be a dragon, Anthro and non-Anthro i sure as hell would.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 6, 2010)

What the fuck.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 6, 2010)

Morroke said:


> What the fuck.



The Den.

Yeah, it's like that.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> If i could give up being human to be a dragon, Anthro and non-Anthro i sure as hell would.


 i would too.. well to be an anthro arctic fox


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> The Den.
> 
> Yeah, it's like that.


Yep we all is crazeh


----------



## Morroke (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> Yep we all is crazeh



YOU'VE BEEN HERE LESS THAN A MONTH, DON'T YOU GENERALIZE YOU STUPID FOX >:[


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> Yep we all is crazeh


Crazeh liek a Fawkz


----------



## Tsun (Feb 6, 2010)

I dont like fursuits in general


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> Yep we all is crazeh



Thats what makes us fun.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Morroke said:


> YOU'VE BEEN HERE LESS THAN A MONTH, DON'T YOU GENERALIZE YOU STUPID FOX >:[


 XD lol i can if i want and i mus messin around : P Hahaha


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 6, 2010)

I wouldn't give up being human to be anything. Maybe a ghost actually. I'd haunt the shit out of you. On no planet would I want to fuck anything in a fursuit. MAYBE if my girlfriend wore cat ears, but nothing more. I wouldn't want to be an anthro. That's horrid.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Crazeh liek a Fawkz


 


quayza said:


> Thats what makes us fun.


 


Morroke said:


> YOU'VE BEEN HERE LESS THAN A MONTH, DON'T YOU GENERALIZE YOU STUPID FOX >:[


 See they agree with me


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I wouldn't give up being human to be anything. Maybe a ghost actually. I'd haunt the shit out of you. On no planet would I want to fuck anything in a fursuit. MAYBE if my girlfriend wore cat ears, but nothing more. I wouldn't want to be an anthro. That's horrid.



:3


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> U guys are all mean XD I love it it's funny



at first I was messing around but I have a sneaky suspicion you are one of those stereotypical furs and whats worst your a fox, we got enough annoying as ones as is we don't need you >:[


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

This is like some kind of weird furry super debate and its funny.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> at first I was messing around but I have a sneaky suspicion you are one of those stereotypical furs and whats worst your a fox, we got enough annoying as ones as is we don't need you >:[


 n o im not a stereotypical fur... and its jus cuz foxes are all crazy...ok well most of them not all...


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> This is like some kind of weird furry super debate and its funny.


yep ^_^


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> n o im not a stereotypical fur... and its jus cuz foxes are all crazy...ok well most of them not all...



Its not that they are crazy but they seem to be the whores of the fandom with their furry pride and cocks all in the ass and stuff, you seem to think like a typical fox from what I can see :\


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> at first I was messing around but I have a sneaky suspicion you are one of those stereotypical furs and whats worst your a fox, we got enough annoying as ones as is we don't need you >:[



Not saying anything other than that the whole fox thing is getting old. Not all are as crazy as you think., cuz i knew a few who were awsome people.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Its not that they are crazy but they seem to be the whores of the fandom with their furry pride and cocks all in the ass and stuff, you seem to think like a typical fox from what I can see :\


 hmm... well its cuz so many people are foxes and they think that they are cool (in my mind most are) but then the whores come and fuck every thing up for the rest of us... not i do like sex XD im not a whore and i dont consider my self a whore.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> Not saying anything other than that the whole fox thing is getting old. Not all are as crazy as you think., cuz i knew a few who were awsome people.


 yeah i know a few to (me) XD


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> Not saying anything other than that the whole fox thing is getting old. Not all are as crazy as you think., cuz i knew a few who were awsome people.



I know that but stereotypes have some truth to it, for every 100 foxes in the fandom about 80% or higher are gay, love to talk about cocks in the ass and all that shit :|

Also they are normally femboys which pisses me off even more >:[


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I know that but stereotypes have some truth to it, for every 100 foxes in the fandom about 80% or higher are gay, love to talk about cocks in the ass and all that shit :|
> 
> Also they are normally femboys which pisses me off even more >:[



Thats a big percent 0-0.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 6, 2010)

No, no one else likes it and if you like it we hate you :[ .


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I know that but stereotypes have some truth to it, for every 100 foxes in the fandom about 80% or higher are gay, love to talk about cocks in the ass and all that shit :|
> 
> Also they are normally femboys which pisses me off even more >:[


 yeah that jus kinda annoys me when some one is talking to me about cocks all the time.. ok i like em` but i have a life out side of just cocks and sex... but i need to ge a life out of the internetz


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> No, no one else likes it and if you like it we hate you :[ .


 awww... u hate me? i like it but wouldnt do it... its a waste of good fursuit...


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> No, no one else likes it and if you like it we hate you :[ .



They dont care if you hate them or not.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> yeah that jus kinda annoys me when some one is talking to me about cocks all the time.. ok i like em` but i have a life out side of just cocks and sex... but i need to ge a life out of the internetz



most furries talk about cock but foxes tend to talk about it too much and they love taking it in the ass or trying to suck someone off



quayza said:


> Thats a big percent 0-0.


Look around at any user who claims to be a fox, I bet most of them or  gay and/or feminine as hell :V


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> They dont care if you hate them or not.


 XD yeah i find it funny when ppls hate me for stupid resons XD


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> They dont care if you hate them or not.


I wonder what would happen if two flamers flamed each other... would they keep fueling each others fires or would they get tired?


----------



## Morroke (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> XD yeah i find it funny when ppls hate me for stupid resons XD





Foxboy2009 said:


> stupid resons



The reason is because you're stupid.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I wonder what would happen if two flamers flamed each other... would they keep fueling each others fires or would they get tired?



well I've done it before, my flames are too hot for those pussy ass bitches here, they insult me and I do it back but then they never come back again...FAF needs better flamers and/or trolls cause I'm bored :\


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Morroke said:


> The reason is because you're stupid.


 XD im not stupid im very smart for your infronimations just not that smart cuz i cant spell information right...


----------



## Morroke (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> im very smart





Foxboy2009 said:


> not that smart



Paradox.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> XD im not stupid im very smart for your infronimations just not that smart cuz i cant spell information right...


I can't spell fur shitz That's why I got Fire Fox. it corrects spelling and grammar! and it has fox in the name and cute furry wall paper.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 6, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Paradox.


ilu <3


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Paradox.


 yay! paradox


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I can't spell fur shitz That's why I got Fire Fox. it corrects spelling and grammar! and it has fox in the name and cute furry wall paper.


XD nice.. lol


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I can't spell fur shitz That's why I got Fire Fox. it corrects spelling and grammar! and it has fox in the name and cute furry wall paper.



firefox is better than the internet explorer and I haz me a hollow ichigo wallpaper thing lol x3


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> firefox is better than the internet explorer and I haz me a hollow ichigo wallpaper thing lol x3



True. I wamna get a mac computer but still thinking.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> True. I wamna get a mac computer but still thinking.



Okay here's something to think about. Take your head, and slam it in a car door for a few hours every day of every week. That's what you're going to pay for.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> True. I wamna get a mac computer but still thinking.


 mac is good for laptops i think and i like pc more for desktops


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 6, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Okay here's something to think about. Take your head, and slam it in a car door for a few hours every day of every week. That's what you're going to pay for.



ma'am you are awesome


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Okay here's something to think about. Take your head, and slam it in a car door for a few hours every day of every week. That's what you're going to pay for.


 HAHA!!


----------



## Tycho (Feb 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> True. I wamna get a mac computer but still thinking.



If you hate Windows that much pick up a noob-friendly Linux distro.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 6, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> ma'am you are awesome



I try :<


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Okay here's something to think about. Take your head, and slam it in a car door for a few hours every day of every week. That's what you're going to pay for.



oh clever arent we.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 6, 2010)

I hate all of you. Every single one. Except Morroke. She entertains me.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I hate all of you. Every single one. Except Morroke. She entertains me.


 lol thank u


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 6, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I hate all of you. Every single one. Except Morroke. She entertains me.



Yay, do you hate me more than everyone else? Say yes or I'll snap your neck :3c


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 6, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Yay, do you hate me more than everyone else? Say yes or I'll snap your neck :3c


 
No. You amuse me. I still don't like you though. You're not mean enough.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> No. You amuse me. I still don't like you though. You're not mean enough.


 XD wow


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 6, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> No. You amuse me. I still don't like you though. You're not mean enough.



WHAT THE FUCK DID I JUST SAY...when I'm done with you, there will be one less FAF user in the world >:[


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Feb 6, 2010)

oh...my...fucking...god


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 6, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> oh...my...fucking...god



yea thats my first reaction to this thread lol x3


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> yea thats my first reaction to this thread lol x3


 lol thats the point =3


----------



## Geek (Feb 6, 2010)

To those whose voted for "NO" lack of imagination and open-mindness.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Geek said:


> To those whose voted for "NO" lack of imagination and open-mindness.


I voted no cuz it's too hot in those suits! I still have imagination just not a lot of muscle!


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I voted no cuz it's too hot in those suits! I still have imagination just not a lot of muscle!


 lol


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> lol


Don't laugh at my thinness! damn  I wish I could put on some weight


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 6, 2010)

I like fursuit sex :3c


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 6, 2010)

I like fursuit sex because it's funny.

funny and murrypurry.


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

I wants to fwucks a wuffy fuzzy suit with a chick inside. lol XD


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 6, 2010)

It's alright I guess.


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

Look at all the no's in the results compared to the yeses. xD


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> Look at all the no's in the results compared to the yeses. xD


I think some of them are being uncouth!


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 6, 2010)

Geek said:


> To those whose voted for "NO" lack of imagination and open-mindness.



It would probably look retarded :\


----------



## Telnac (Feb 6, 2010)

Sex is hot & sticky enough when you're both naked.  In a fursuit?!   Ewww....


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 7, 2010)

Goddamnit I wish I hadn't checked The Den today.

I'm going to start handing out infractions for violations of the PG-13 rule like this one, guys. People don't need to know.


----------

